# My next smoke venture......



## Steve H (May 1, 2018)




----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 1, 2018)

Oh my, they look amazing!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 1, 2018)

That is no joke!
Those look amazing!
Al


----------



## bdskelly (May 1, 2018)

I’ll be watching. Mrs BD makes me watch those carbs now day. Man do I miss fries! B


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 10, 2018)

Yep.  Gotta admit they look good enough to try.
Gary


----------

